# OBX , SC



## ryrwake (Jul 24, 2001)

Considering going to OBX, SC via Virginia Beach and stopping in Savannah, GA with our RV next summer.  I am told there are plenty of campgrounds.  Would take about 1-2 weeks to do the trip. Any RVer's with this experience?


----------



## Will Daniels (Jul 28, 2001)

OBX , SC

Skidaway Island State Park is a very nice CG and is very reasonably priced.All paved interior roads(bring your bikes),but only W&E hookups.Parking an RV in the downtown area can be a problem,but the riverfront area at night is very interesting and scenic.The Savannah Trolley Tour ($22) is a 90 minute tour of old Savannah and includes many historic sites as well as interesting sites used in movies(Forrest Gump,Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil).You can leave the Tour at many locations to shop if you wish and re-board later in the day.A couple of Exits north on I-95 is the Mighty 8th Air Force Museum which has some nice vintage aircraft .Have fun.


----------



## ryrwake (Jul 30, 2001)

OBX , SC

Thanks for all of the information!  I will note everything you said and be sure to bring the bikes!


----------

